# Making Yogurt



## thegrindre (Feb 24, 2020)

Hi guys,
I'm really curious about making yogurt and after watching a ton of videos, I just turned out my first batch. 3 cups full. (This stuff sure is nasty without flavorings.)
My question is, If you need a culture/starter from another batch of yogurt than how was the first batch ever made???

Thanks all,


----------



## RCJoe (Feb 24, 2020)

The answer to your question is, "probably by accident".  Then those discovering it tried it and found it worked well with their digestion when it was mixed with other foods.   In certain parts of the world where it is warm, milk was transported in leather bags bound to animals that were ridden as transportation.
The gentle agitation and natural bacteria (Lactobacillus bulgaricus and Streptococcus thermophilus common in yogurt) caused the milk to set up or coagulate.  Thus yogurt or some kind of cheese. 

I've made a lot of yogurt and usually make mine from powdered milk....adding extra powder beyond what is called for to just make milk.  This is heated to 185 degrees F and then cooled down to 105 Degrees F before stirring in a large spoon full of live yogurt to inoculate this mixture.  It can then be set in a heated oven that is about 100 Degrees F overnight.  8 to 9 hours will yield a less tart yogurt....where 10 to 12 hours will be more sour. 

To flavor it you can use sugar or artificial sweetener and flavoring extracts.  Lemon, Chocolate, Orange, instant coffee crystals can be used and so on.

I used to take pie filling from the can and mix it with some simple sugar syrup and place it in the bottom of a cup.  Then refrigerate it to where it was more
solid.  Then the warm yogurt mix was poured over the back of a spoon to gently fill the cup. I used "Old Fashion" glasses from the bar glass ware. After 9 hours in the warm oven on a cookie sheet the yogurt was set up firm and I could refrigerate it. (I covered the top with plastic wrap and held it on with rubber bands. 

If you want to try making it from powdered milk start with 3 3/4 C warm water, 1 C powdered milk,  1/3 C of live culture yogurt. (like Dannon plain) 

When I cost my yogurt out I figured it was costing me from 27 cent a cup of yogurt to 33 cent depending on what pie filling I was using.   Those flavored with extracts were anywhere from 12 cent to 19 cent.

If you shop yard sales & flea markets/Goodwill etc you may find one of these Yogurt Makers that plugs into the wall.  A simple appliance with jars and lids.  I've found these for as little as $3 bucks in almost new condition.  These are often given as gifts...that never get used.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 24, 2020)

thegrindre said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm really curious about making yogurt and after watching a ton of videos, I just turned out my first batch. 3 cups full. (This stuff sure is nasty without flavorings.)
> My question is, If you need a culture/starter from another batch of yogurt than how was the first batch ever made???
> 
> Thanks all,



I'm pretty new to this. I reserve about two ounces from the present batch to start the next one.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 24, 2020)

RCJoe said:


> If you shop yard sales & flea markets/Goodwill etc you may find one of these Yogurt Makers that plugs into the wall.  A simple appliance with jars and lids.  I've found these for as little as $3 bucks in almost new condition.  These are often given as gifts...that never get used.


I just got rid of one of those salton yogurt makers, and I still had that box it came in!  I gave it to a lady I know, who sells at a farmer's market, and she said that it was snapped up the first day out!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2020)

I used to make yogourt all the time. I would save some to start the new batch. I found that it got "softer tasting" as I made more batches from saved yogourt. It's great in lots of savoury stuff, like salad dressing.


----------



## thegrindre (Feb 25, 2020)

I make mine in a crockpot.
1. Add 1/2 gallon whole milk to your pot, set on low for EXACTLY 2-1/2 hours.
2. Turn off and let cool down EXACTLY 3 hours.
3. Incorporate *SAGE *plain yogurt (starter) then set just the crock in the oven for 8 hours with the light on.
That's it, all done.


----------



## thegrindre (Mar 4, 2020)

Oops, sorry, I meant _*FAGE *_yogurt. Note _SAGE_.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 5, 2020)

No comments on yogurt, though I too make one, old Ukrainian country style, I bake milk first, then do the regular stuff. But the picture you have for your profile, I still have one of those coffee makers. It's like probably 80 + years old.


----------

